# Your three car dream garage.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Imagine having a big enough garage to house three of your dream cars and you search far and wide in pursuit to put three of your dream cars inside it. What would they be? I'm still dreaming of mine :lol: So here they are.


1. No dream garage would look right without a Ferrari in it IMO so it has to be the F40. It just possess that special sprinkling of magic dust that others don't. It's just those beautiful angels it possesses that do it for me.

2. Alfa Romeo GTR-R 290, It's such a cool looking beautifully designed car, weighs only 830 Kg thanks to It's carbon doors, bonnet and boot-lid. Alfa's twin spark 2.0 litre 240 BHP that loves to rev.

3. 1974 Porsche 911 RSR. I don't care what any of you say but to me this is the best Porsche of all time and so what if it is a race car and not road legal. What's not to like? big-winged, boosty and it certainly changed the game.


So guys, what would be your dream garage?


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

1. Gullwing
2. F40
3. Lotus Omega


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

1. Ferrari 288 GTO
2. F-Pace SVR - we all need a practical car
3. Eagle Speedster


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

1: Ur Quattro 20v - always had a thing for these
2: 917 - SB is wrong, _this_ is the best Porsche ever made 
3: 275 GTB/4 - the best looking Ferarri ever imho


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

For me, I think the insane speed thing is over, so I'd go with cars I'd drive regularly:

1. E-type 3.8 Series 1 OTS - higher revs than a 4.2 but less torque (that said, there's still more than enough torque to go round...)

2. Early Seventies Alfa 105 GTA - the twin cam is probably my favourite engine, but great car for the backroads.

3. Porsche Panamera 4S (for daily, family and motorway driving duties).

Peter


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

1. Opel Manta A Broadspeed turbo
2. Ford GT40 (original!)
3. International Harvester Metro Van or a GM dreamliner. Not sure. (Neither are cars, and would need a rather large garage to fit in!)

And a push bike for when they all break down :lol:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Gosh good thread. 
I think...

1. Porsche 911 Turbo - I do love myself a Porsche 
2. Classic Mini - Always fancied a classic. Mini daft 
3. Range Rover Velar - only because we have one  good practical daily.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

1. Ford Escort Mk1 Mexico lookalike with bubble arches in green with a Millington Engine.
2. Ford Focus RS Mk2 in Green with a 1000hp conversion.
3. Ford Escort Cosworth in Red.
That's in the garage. My daily will be a Tesla Model X Performance sat out front.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

1. SQ7, already have -  daily driver, great for long distances, skiing holidays etc..
2. Porsche 911 GT2 RS 
3. Mclaren F1


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

1. C7 RS6 Avant with a few choice mods.
2. MK2 Granada 2.8 Ghia X (With a 24v transplant)
3. Manual Ferrari 430 (or something else manual, rwd and high revving and fun)


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

MG-B V8
Whatever the latest Golf GTi is
 Rolls Royce Dawn

And because I'm a biker:


Triumph Tiger 900 GT Pro
Honda Goldwing (I've ridden the latest one now. HOLY COW, don't judge it until you have had a go)
Triumph Speed Twin


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

1. Lamborghini Aventador
2. Porsche Macan Turbo (daily driver for the kids)
3. BMW M5 (my daily driver!)


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

3 car dream garage needs a daily, a GT and a toy.

M5 comp
Ferrari Roma
I can never nail the toy down - a late 70s/early 80s rally derivative, Mk2 RS Escort, Lotus Sunbeam, Chevette HS/HSR etc


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

1. Nissan Skyline R34 GTR in Bayside Blue
2. BMW M3 (4 door, I forgot I have two kids.)
3. Hot Hatch, so maybe Astra VXR Nurburgring.


----------



## Oats (Apr 9, 2012)

1) Clio V6 MK2 liquid gold - saved money for one and wife refused to agree to buying it. Now they've gone up in price, we've two kids and my share have gone down in value 

2) Rolls Royce Phantom in black with gold pinstripe. Need something comfortable for holidays. 

3) Bugatti EB110 - the supercar I dreamt of as a kid.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

hard, really hard to choose

1. Ferrari F355 or Lotus Exige W/k20 engine
2. Nissan Silvia S15
3. Mitsubishi Evo V

right now I am thankful to God, because I have my dream garage

1. BMW E87 130i
2. Mitsubishi Mirage 2002 coupe
3. Mitsubishi Fto GPX


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Midnight blue Diablo sv, e46 m3, and maybe a 405 mi16. My favourite variant of Dad's favourite car.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

1 - T50
2 - Singer Porsche
3 - Mercedes Pagoda W113


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Royale Sabre (or preferably the pre-war BMW that inspired it)
Ultima GTR (the car that Top Gear daren’t try)
And for the practical car? Mercedes E-class estate of some description.

Bikes?

1958 Norton Model 50 (I shouldn’t have sold mine)
BSA 444cc Victor 
BSA DB34 Gold Star


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

1. Audi RS6 - C7 - as my daily
2. Clio 182 Trophy - as it is probably my favourite car to own
3. M2 CS - although overpriced it is f**king cool


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Escort rs cosworth in aubergine 
Ferrari 458 speciale aperta in red
Subaru impreza 22b 


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Well, here's 2 of my 3 dream cars literally in my garage. I don't own the Aston Martin Vantage.

For a third, I'd want a Huracan Performante probably.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Good idea for a thread !

Audi Quattro UR 20V, that 5 pot noise :argie:
Bugatti Chiron
Mk1 Escort Twin Cam.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

2005 Ford GT40
1972 Ferrari 365GTB/4 Daytona
1988 Porsche 911 Turbo


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Garage:
New Porsche 911 Turbo Convertible - In Miami Blue
M5 Competition - In Snappers Rock Blue
Fully Loaded LWB Range Rover - in metallic Black

If permitted, purely for the track - McLaren Senna - and of course it would be in turquoise!

Great Thread SB

Love some of the 3 car garage suggestions - especially the Fast Fords from 70's - 90's :argie:

to be honest if you had said your dream 12 car garage it wouldn't be enough :lol:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I don't have 3 but one car, a Porsche 356.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

BMW e28 635csi, range rover svr and audi rs6 avant


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

1. Classic 911 turbo.
Raw driving experience 
.......and looks 
2. Daily: 2017 Gtr premium.
More comfort orientated.
3. Soul red Mx5: Can drive
the nuts off it locally without losing your licence.























Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

R32

205 GTi

Octavia VRS

Anything more expensive wld be impossible to keep round my end!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Lada Riva estate.
Skoda Yeti.
Triumph Dolomite in hearing-aid beige.


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Porsche 911 (992) TurboS
Audi RS3
BMW M3 Touring... will have to wait for that one

EDIT : so many to choose from the above may change lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Audi quattro pre K series 
Ford Escort RS 1800 mk1
Ford RS 2000 with lotus twin cam conversion.
Do not need a family car as i am an old grumpy git.
mac


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Difficult one this.. 

240z (with triple carbs)
911 Turbo (no mans Land)
Land Rover D110


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

1) F40
2) White Rs500 Cosworth
3) McLaren F1

Bonus if there’s space - Rwd Sapphire Cosworth


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

49 Mercury led sled. 
BMW M5
76 Toyota Celica, 2000GT Liftback.


----------



## lloydrm (May 6, 2019)

If I get a dream garage, it will be more that 3 cars 
I need enough space for my grandpa’s Jeep (Needs restoring) , my uncle’s vw beetle and then the mind blowing cars.


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Properly hard to pick just 3!

F40, to sit and admire 

Mclaren 765LT - performance and weekend toy

B7 RS4 Estate as a daily

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

1. Lamborghini Countach
2. Porsche 356 Speedster
3. Renault Clio V6 MK2


----------



## Dave W (Sep 23, 2010)

69 Mach 1 Mustang
Ferrari Daytona Spider
3.0 GXL Capri


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Alfa Romeo 4c
Singer Porsche
Audi RS6 estate (sensible runabout)

Got one of them, just need to other two !


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

interesting choices out there - 
bentley 4 1/2 blower
ferrari 250 gto
aston db5


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

McLaren F1
Singer 911
Porsche Taycan


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

McLaren 600 LT
Porsche 911 (992) Carrera 4s or GTS (when they come out next year)
New Defender


----------

